
Ask HN: A client project is getting momentum, I need infrastructure advices - maxencecornet
Hello,<p>First off, I am by no means an infrastructure or devops guys, I&#x27;m a senior nodejs freelance, so some of this is new to me<p>This is the current infrastructur:e<p>- A nginx reverse proxy in front of the nodejs API VPS<p>- A 24 vCPU, 128 GB VPS<p>- A 64GB, 8vCPU database<p>- The landing page is on a Cloudflare worker<p>I am using PM2 to start a nodejs instance on each vCPU, so we have 24 instances of the API running behind the pm2 load balancer, itself behind the nginx reverse proxy<p>We&#x27;re expecting around 50M-70M requests for next sunday, with most requests received around 9pm, we are expecting around 90k concurrent users<p>We are not using sockets, only HTTP requests (GET, POST, PUT)<p>I am looking for infrastructure tips to make sure that the API hold the traffic<p>Do you have any advice or tips on how I can scale the infrastructure and make sure that the API holds this kind of traffic ?<p>Thank you
======
daleholborow
Caching?

~~~
maxencecornet
I forgot to add: All requests are behind Cloudflare DNS and CDN

No redis or anything like this for caching, HTTP requests are really simple

